# "Barn find". Abandoned BBS RS ll 717's. How do I fix them?



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

Got a call from my boss today to come and take a look at some wheels.
He bought a new property and these were sitting in the storage area for quite some time and he decided to do some spring cleaning.
These are 18" BBS RS II's and that is pretty much all I gathered from the wheels.
Lips are pretty mangled but barrels seem to be straight.
I got them for free so I guess I can't complain
Can I buy new lips for these wheels?
How hard is it to repair them and is it even worth it?
I have all 4 wheels. And all 4 have damaged lips.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

The lip and barrel are one piece so those are going to require some work. I can get ones in much better shape.. Lemme know if you want to talk about that


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

If the barrel and the lip is one piece than this might not be worth the hassle...
Who in North America can repair these?
Is it even worth fixing wheels in this condition?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Give these guys a call:
http://www.wheelcollision.com/


----------



## EuroAtomic (Jun 18, 2002)

I dealt with them before. They rebuilt a rare 930 Fuchs wheel for me. Quality service for a very high price. 
Maybe I'll give them a call.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Cool wheels. Just sucks in your case that they are two piece.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Assuming the faces aren't damaged, a true wheel repair shop should be able to get those sorted. GL and great find :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you pull the faces out, that "mangled" part, is a lip protector. I've had these wheels and ditched mine when i rebuilt them.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopefully you have all 4 center caps. Somebody else on here was looking for a set and gave up, and decided to just sell the wheels.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

I could definitely fix those. I'm not sure where you are located (tapatalk doesn't list location). Stainless Steel lip protector can be removed and polish the lip underneath. But I'm guessing that the lip is also damaged judging by the condition of the stainless insert. 


Those were on Craigslist a week ago. I tried to purchase them but got no response back from seller....


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Saw these on CL


----------



## sadairk2 (May 26, 2013)

Check cr wheels. Google them. They do great work but those will cost you to fix since they are one piece.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

U need valve adapter to put in air..caps..and just ditch the rim protector..


----------

